# Dropen



## MelisaDokumaci (4. Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich stehe seit März 2021 auf dem Mountainbike und wor haben seither zahlreiche Bikeparks hinter uns  Seit einigen Wochen habe ich damit begonnen mich an Drops zu wagen. Erstmal kleine noch fahrbare, aber ich komme nich über die Drops hinweg, die man nicht mehr "fahren" kann. 

Zwar bekomme ich von meinen Mitfahrern immer das Feedback, dass ich es technisch drauf habe zumindest mal 1m -1,50m ohne Probleme zu meistern, aber irgendwie geht es nicht...Ich kann mich gedanklich schon immer schweben sehen und es mir genau vorstellen...machen ist dann immer so eine Sache...
Wir waren am Freitag im Bikepark  OE und ich habe mich nicht getraut den 1m Drop zu springen, obwohl mein Freund mir auch gesagt hat, dass ich es technisch hinbekomme.

Jetzt die Frage aller Fragen: Wie bekomme ich mein Kopfkino ausgeschaltet...
Ich habe zwar einen Sturz hinter mir...der "Drop" ging ins Flat, ich bin aber nicht vorn über gekippt - davor habe ich aber immer Angst.........

Ich hoffe es ist einigermaßen verständlich...

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere einen Ratschlag, ich würde mich freuen - vielleicht bekomme ich es die Saison ja noch hin


----------



## Air-Marky (4. Oktober 2021)

Auf alle Fälle nix überstürzen und sich selbst unter Druck setzen, dann geht es meistens schief! Muss es den unbedingt noch diese Saison sein? Mit der Zeit und vielleicht einer neuen Saison kommen viele Dinge von ganz alleine und man denkt sich hinterher, warum man sich vorher so angestellt hat 😉
Hat zwar ansich nix mit dem Thema: sich überwinden, zu tun, aber ich verstehe sowieso nicht was Leute an Drops so spannend finden? Ich springe wirklich viel, aber eher selten Drops, einfach weil die vom Gefühl her eh keinen Spaß machen, für mich zumindest!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erborow (4. Oktober 2021)

was für ein Bike fährst du?
Mehr federweg mach landungen natürlich angenehmer.

Anonsten ist dropen eigentlich immer das gleiche, ob 50cm oder 5 meter.
ich persölich bevorzuge die "floater" technik, wo man mit etwas mehr geschwindigkeit anfährt und das rad einfach über die kante schiebt.

am besten üben üben üben.
wenn du dir deiner technik sicher bist, fällt es dir bestimmt leichter dich auch in der höhe zu steigern.


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (4. Oktober 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> was für ein Bike fährst du?
> Mehr federweg mach landungen natürlich angenehmer.
> 
> Anonsten ist dropen eigentlich immer das gleiche, ob 50cm oder 5 meter.
> ...


Ich fahr das Cube Sting WS 140. Die Technik wende ich auch an und ja alte Hackn: Üben üben üben🤪Danke🙈🤟🏻


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (4. Oktober 2021)

MelisaDokumaci schrieb:


> Ich fahr das Cube Sting WS 140. Die Technik wende ich auch an und ja alte Hackn: Üben üben üben🤪Danke🙈🤟🏻





Air-Marky schrieb:


> Auf alle Fälle nix überstürzen und sich selbst unter Druck setzen, dann geht es meistens schief! Muss es den unbedingt noch diese Saison sein? Mit der Zeit und vielleicht einer neuen Saison kommen viele Dinge von ganz alleine und man denkt sich hinterher, warum man sich vorher so angestellt hat 😉
> Hat zwar ansich nix mit dem Thema: sich überwinden, zu tun, aber ich verstehe sowieso nicht was Leute an Drops so spannend finden? Ich springe wirklich viel, aber eher selten Drops, einfach weil die vom Gefühl her eh keinen Spaß machen, für mich zumindest!


Da hast du wsl Recht…es wird mich nichts kosten, wenn ich mir noch Zeit gebe🙈ich denke das ist die Gruppendynamik🙈🙈🙈total doof eigentlich


----------



## Air-Marky (4. Oktober 2021)

MelisaDokumaci schrieb:


> Da hast du wsl Recht…es wird mich nichts kosten, wenn ich mir noch Zeit gebe🙈ich denke das ist die Gruppendynamik🙈🙈🙈total doof eigentlich


Ich verstehe schon wenn man sich steigern will und es ehrt dich auch das du Ergeiz entwickelst, aber wie gesagt würde ich nichts überstürzen, weil nix mehr am Selbstvertrauen nagt als die Saison verletzungsbedingt vorzeitig abbrechen zu müssen.


----------



## le_sM0u (4. Oktober 2021)

ich finde es ehrlich gesagt ganz gut dass du da gerade - zumindest zunächst - am Ende deiner "Comfort Zone" angekommen bist. Dein Mindset signalisiert dir ja eigentlich nur dass du noch nicht soweit bist. Einfach weiter üben, mehr fahren und etwas mehr Technik und Fahrgefühl aneignen... irgendwann kommt der Punkt an dem so ein Knoten platzt und dann geht es meist erstmal ein ganzes Stück weiter.


----------



## T_N_T (4. Oktober 2021)

Air-Marky schrieb:


> Ich verstehe schon wenn man sich steigern will und es ehrt dich auch das du Ergeiz entwickelst, aber wie gesagt würde ich nichts überstürzen, weil nix mehr am Selbstvertrauen nagt als die Saison verletzungsbedingt vorzeitig abbrechen zu müssen.


Ende der Saison ausfallen ist viel weniger schlimm als am Anfang der Saison. Finde ich.


----------



## T_N_T (4. Oktober 2021)

Gruppendynamik hat auch etwas sehr gutes, nämlich Dynamik. Davon brauchst du in dem Sport. So oder so


----------



## ron101 (5. Oktober 2021)

Floater mag ich auch für höhere Drops, bei kleinen eher aktiver Absprung.
Wenn Du einem deiner Kumpels (einer der es kann) hinterher fährst so quasi Dich drüber ziehen lässt?
Manchmal hilft das. 
Ansonsten teil ich die Meinung von TNT, besser ende Saison "all in" als anfangs ;-)


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (5. Oktober 2021)

ron101 schrieb:


> Floater mag ich auch für höhere Drops, bei kleinen eher aktiver Absprung.
> Wenn Du einem deiner Kumpels (einer der es kann) hinterher fährst so quasi Dich drüber ziehen lässt?
> Manchmal hilft das.
> Ansonsten teil ich die Meinung von TNT, besser ende Saison "all in" als anfangs ;-)


Werd ich probieren und ja, da habt ihr absolut Recht🙈


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelisaDokumaci (5. Oktober 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Ende der Saison ausfallen ist viel weniger schlimm als am Anfang der Saison. Finde ich.


Da ist definitiv was dran🙈🤟🏻


----------



## Air-Marky (5. Oktober 2021)

T_N_T schrieb:


> Ende der Saison ausfallen ist viel weniger schlimm als am Anfang der Saison. Finde ich.


Da bin ich absolut bei euch, hatte mich vielleicht auch falsch ausgedrückt, meinte damit, ausfallen ist immer doof, egal ob Anfang oder Ende der Saison, nur weil man meint, "Ich MUSS das jetzt tun", weil alle anderen es auch machen.


----------



## ThomasH77 (6. Oktober 2021)

MelisaDokumaci schrieb:


> Zwar bekomme ich von meinen Mitfahrern immer das Feedback, dass ich es technisch drauf habe zumindest mal 1m -1,50m ohne Probleme zu meistern, aber irgendwie geht es nicht...Ich kann mich gedanklich schon immer schweben sehen und es mir genau vorstellen...machen ist dann immer so eine Sache...


mir wär das für den Anfang viel zu hoch gewesen. Kleinere suchen und wenn die sicher klappen dann allmählich steigern. Am besten sind immer Drop-Batterien mit unterschiedlichen Höhen, gibts leider viel zu wenig.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Oktober 2021)

ThomasH77 schrieb:


> Am besten sind immer Drop-Batterien mit unterschiedlichen Höhen, gibts leider viel zu wenig.


Genau: Und immer mit dem höchsten anfangen, da hat man die meiste Zeit um zu merken, was man verkehrt macht.
Wenns dann nicht geklappt hat steigert man den Schwierigkeitsgrad und nimmt sich unter Beachtung der gesammelten Erfahrungen den Nächstkleineren vor.


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (6. Oktober 2021)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Genau: Und immer mit dem höchsten anfangen, da hat man die meiste Zeit um zu merken, was man verkehrt macht.
> Wenns dann nicht geklappt hat steigert man den Schwierigkeitsgrad und nimmt sich unter Beachtung der gesammelten Erfahrungen den Nächstkleineren vor.


Das klingt doch nach einem Plan


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (6. Oktober 2021)

ThomasH77 schrieb:


> mir wär das für den Anfang viel zu hoch gewesen. Kleinere suchen und wenn die sicher klappen dann allmählich steigern. Am besten sind immer Drop-Batterien mit unterschiedlichen Höhen, gibts leider viel zu wenig.


Leider ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 11242 (6. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du hohe Bürgersteige droppen kannst, hast du alles an Technik, was es dazu benötigt. Wenn du den Drop dann unsauber ausführst und nach vorne kippst, dann tust du das nicht, weil du es nicht könntest, sondern weil dein Mindset nicht stimmt. Dadurch verkrampfen dein Körper und Geist und das kannst du nur durch Sicherheit umgehen. Diese Sicherheit kommt nicht durch das Gepushe deiner Freunde, sondern nur durch Praxis. Eines Tages bist du einfach so weit, machst das Dingen und fragst dich dann, wovor du eigentlich Angst hattest. Das wäre der Weg, der dir am wenigsten Risiko bietet.

Wenn der Drop allerdings ein einfacher ist - und das ist beim 1m Drop in OE der Fall - kannst du natürlich auch den Weg der Überschreitung deiner ComfiZone gehen. Du müsstest schon wirklich einen raushauen, dass du dich da auf die Schnute legst. Selbst wenn du dein Gewicht nicht aktiv nach hinten verlagerst und trotzdem schnell genug bist, kann dir da nichts passieren. Die ersten drei bis vier Male fühlen sich komisch an, dann ist alles easy.

Kennst du die Halde Hoppenbruch? Dort gibt es die sog. Hühnerleiter. Ich habe ein Jahr gebraucht, bis ich das Mindset hatte, diese Hürde erfolgreich zu meistern. Mittlerweile ziehe ich aktiv ab und sie kommt mir total harmlos vor.

Hier von der Seite, während diese ein Bikebuddy von mir rollt, ohne aktiv zu springen. Nur etwas Gewichtsverlagerung.



Und hier dann meinereiner, aktiv abgezogen aus einer anderen Perspektive:



Mach´ dir keinen Stress. Mach´ so, wie du dich fühlst. Alles kommt automatisch irgendwann. Es bringt dir überhaupt nichts, wenn du dich dabei verletzt.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Oktober 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> . Selbst wenn du dein Gewicht nicht aktiv nach hinten verlagerst und trotzdem schnell genug bist, kann dir da nichts passieren.


Weiß ja nicht.
Gewicht nach hinten verlagern: No!
Selbst beim Floaten schiebt man nur an der  Kante das Bike unter sich durch und geht sofort wieder in zentrale Position.
Beobachte immer wieder so Floater, die dann bis zur Landung ihren Schwerpunkt hinten lassen und sich anschließend mit wegrutschendem Vorderrad hinschmeißen. 
Denke, dass es sich hierbei meistens um ein volles Höschen handelt, was die Kameraden so nach hinten zieht.
Also Hauptsache aktiv bleiben und nicht nach dem Floaten vergessen wieder in zentrale Position zu kommen, oder eben direkt aktiv abspringen.


----------



## T_N_T (6. Oktober 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Wenn du hohe Bürgersteige droppen kannst, hast du alles an Technik, was es dazu benötigt. Wenn du den Drop dann unsauber ausführst und nach vorne kippst, dann tust du das nicht, weil du es nicht könntest, sondern weil dein Mindset nicht stimmt. Dadurch verkrampfen dein Körper und Geist und das kannst du nur durch Sicherheit umgehen. Diese Sicherheit kommt nicht durch das Gepushe deiner Freunde, sondern nur durch Praxis. Eines Tages bist du einfach so weit, machst das Dingen und fragst dich dann, wovor du eigentlich Angst hattest. Das wäre der Weg, der dir am wenigsten Risiko bietet.


Dem muss wenig hinzugefügt werden. Sehe ich alles genauso. Dropen ist von der Technik damit auch einfacher als aktives abspringen.

Etwas herausfordernder wird's dann bei Drops mit Gap, weil man da nicht zu langsam sein sollte - und den Speed ab Landung muss man verarbeiten können. Je höher etc. desto schneller (Mach 3 oder so - gefühlt) bist du dann in der Landung.

Aber nur Mut: wer am Kantstein nicht runterkracht bzw. mit dem Vorderrad einschlägt, hat die Technik für Drops im petto.


----------



## Deleted 11242 (6. Oktober 2021)

boris1967 schrieb:


> Weiß ja nicht.
> Gewicht nach hinten verlagern: No!
> Selbst beim Floaten schiebt man nur an der  Kante das Bike unter sich durch und geht sofort wieder in zentrale Position.
> Beobachte immer wieder so Floater, die dann bis zur Landung ihren Schwerpunkt hinten lassen und sich anschließend mit wegrutschendem Vorderrad hinschmeißen.
> ...


Und wenn du dein Bike mit den Beinen und Armen nach vorne drückst, passiert genau was? -> Der Schwerpunkt geht nach hinten. Zu keiner Zeit habe ich gesagt, dass dieser dann hinten bleiben soll.
Eines ist natürlich klar: Je schneller man ist, desto weniger muss man schieben. Richtet sich auch nach dem, wie steil oder flach die Landung ist.

Das habe ich aber nicht extra aufgezählt. Denn wer das nicht weiß bzw. dies nicht als Automatismus im Blut hat, sollte sich nicht an größere Drops wagen, bei denen man sich potentiell verletzen könnte.


----------



## ThomasH77 (6. Oktober 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Wenn der Drop allerdings ein einfacher ist - und das ist beim 1m Drop in OE der Fall


hm, da wär ich vorsichtig. Vor ein paar Monaten ist doch mal irgendwo bei München ein Biker gestorben, weil er eine "1m Schanze" runter ist. 1m find ich schon ordentlich für den Anfang.


----------



## backcountrybonn (6. Oktober 2021)

Bloß nicht den Popo zu weit nach hinten schieben, bleib zentral und entspannt im Rad stehen und gebe einen Manual-Impuls aus. Wenn du zu früh und weit hinten im Rad bist, besonders wenn das Hirn nicht will und der Kopf dann komplett zu machen sollte, dann könnte es dir passieren, dass der Po noch vor dem Sprung, ganz unbewusst, auf dem Hinterrand landen könnte. Wenn das zu stark und früh passiert, dann bremst du noch vor dem Drop ab und hast keinen Speed.

Lass dich von deinem Mitfahren nicht stressen und arbeite dich langsam von Sprung zu Sprung vor. Deine Leistung ist in der kurzen Zeit schon Top. Versau dir das nicht, weil andere Mitfahrer dich etwa, wenn bestimmt auch ungewollt, unter Druck setzen.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Oktober 2021)

@KnorzForx 
Ich wollte auch nicht deine Aussage in Frage stellen, sondern nur klarstellen,  dass man halt nach dem
 " Durchschieben" bemüht sein sollte wieder in eine zentrale Position zu kommen.
Hattest du ja nicht so explizit drauf hingewiesen, oder irre ich ?


----------



## Deleted 11242 (6. Oktober 2021)

Nee, das stimmt schon. Das habe ich als selbstverständlich erachtet, wie dass man auch pedalieren muss um den Berg nach oben zu kommen  Nichts ist beim Springen gefährlicher, als wie ein nasser Sack auf dem Rad zu liegen.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Oktober 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Nee, das stimmt schon. Das habe ich als selbstverständlich erachtet


Nojo, wenn man über nen 1meter Drop nachdenken muß, sollte man schon auf jedes Detail hinweisen.


----------



## boris1967 (6. Oktober 2021)

Also noch mal Klugscheißermodus an:
Bei kleineren Drops neige ich mehr zum aktiv abspringen, bei größeren eher zum Floaten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelisaDokumaci (6. Oktober 2021)

KnorzForx schrieb:


> Wenn du hohe Bürgersteige droppen kannst, hast du alles an Technik, was es dazu benötigt. Wenn du den Drop dann unsauber ausführst und nach vorne kippst, dann tust du das nicht, weil du es nicht könntest, sondern weil dein Mindset nicht stimmt. Dadurch verkrampfen dein Körper und Geist und das kannst du nur durch Sicherheit umgehen. Diese Sicherheit kommt nicht durch das Gepushe deiner Freunde, sondern nur durch Praxis. Eines Tages bist du einfach so weit, machst das Dingen und fragst dich dann, wovor du eigentlich Angst hattest. Das wäre der Weg, der dir am wenigsten Risiko bietet.
> 
> Wenn der Drop allerdings ein einfacher ist - und das ist beim 1m Drop in OE der Fall - kannst du natürlich auch den Weg der Überschreitung deiner ComfiZone gehen. Du müsstest schon wirklich einen raushauen, dass du dich da auf die Schnute legst. Selbst wenn du dein Gewicht nicht aktiv nach hinten verlagerst und trotzdem schnell genug bist, kann dir da nichts passieren. Die ersten drei bis vier Male fühlen sich komisch an, dann ist alles easy.
> 
> ...


Wow, vielen Dank😊🤟🏻Ich wäre jetzt gerne in OE, um es direkt zu probieren😂🙈


----------



## federwech (7. Oktober 2021)

Das Gute daran ist, das man droppen überall üben kann und dazu eben keinen bikepark braucht. Nimm dein bike und zieh los. Spielplätze, Schulgelände, öffentliche Anlagen... es gibt überall Stufen in allen erdenklichen Höhen. Vom Randstein angefangen bis zur +1m Kante, Manchmal findet man sogar eine abfallende Landung dazu, so dass du dir nicht angewöhnst ins Flache zu plumpsen, sondern das Vorderrad in die Landung drückst.
Los, raus jetzt und üben


----------



## mad raven (7. Oktober 2021)

federwech schrieb:


> Manchmal findet man sogar eine abfallende Landung dazu, so dass du dir nicht angewöhnst ins Flache zu plumpsen, sondern das Vorderrad in die Landung drückst


Grundsätzlich ist das richtig, aber ich hab mich genau darum Mal ordentlich abgelegt. Die Landung war weniger steil als erwartet und ich war sehr front lästig.
Also erst die Landung angucken und lernen passend zu drücken je nach Gegebenheiten.

Zum "Bordstein Tipp": ich verstehe die Intention, aber eine gewisse Höhe sollte der Drop schon haben  weil es etwas mehr Spielraum gibt. Also eher Höhe Kante an einer Bushaltestelle oder so. Die Idee mit öffentlichen Anlagen ist auch gut. Ich bin häufig an einer Schule gewesen früher  oder im Skatepark


----------



## federwech (7. Oktober 2021)

Das Hindernis nicht blind zu fahren gehört absolut zu den Grundlagen.
Je höher das Hindernis desto empfehlenswert. 

Erwähnenswert ist natürlich noch, dass eine ausreichend lange Anfahrt benötigt wird. In Ruhe anrollen und die Grundposition finden ist dabei unbedingt nötig. Schließlich möchte man sich auf den drop konzentrieren können.
Ein drop z.B. von einer Parkbank eignet sich aus diesem Grund eher nicht.


----------



## schuetzendorf (7. Oktober 2021)

MelisaDokumaci schrieb:


> Da hast du wsl Recht…es wird mich nichts kosten, wenn ich mir noch Zeit gebe🙈ich denke das ist die Gruppendynamik🙈🙈🙈


Ich würde mir da keinen Stress machen. Gute Fahrtechnik definiert sich nicht über Drops. Deswegen: Kurventechnik und das flüssige Überfahren von Steinen etc. üben. Drops dann nur ab und zu, wenn man Lust drauf hat.


----------



## moerk (8. Oktober 2021)

Wenn du keinen Zugang zu illegalen Drogen hast versuch es einfach mal mit einem grossen Glas Vodka-Codein vor dem Bikeparkbesuch...

Gern geschehen


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (8. Oktober 2021)

mad raven schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das richtig, aber ich hab mich genau darum Mal ordentlich abgelegt. Die Landung war weniger steil als erwartet und ich war sehr front lästig.
> Also erst die Landung angucken und lernen passend zu drücken je nach Gegebenheiten.
> 
> Zum "Bordstein Tipp": ich verstehe die Intention, aber eine gewisse Höhe sollte der Drop schon haben  weil es etwas mehr Spielraum gibt. Also eher Höhe Kante an einer Bushaltestelle oder so. Die Idee mit öffentlichen Anlagen ist auch gut. Ich bin häufig an einer Schule gewesen früher  oder im Skatepark


Da bin ich ganz bei dir! Ich bin damals auch abgestiegen, weil die Landung ein Flat war...aber danke für den Tipp. Leider machen die guten steilen Landungen am Anfang immer etwas Schiss  und glücklicherweise habe ich die höheren Bordsteine vor der Haustüre


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (8. Oktober 2021)

moerk schrieb:


> Wenn du keinen Zugang zu illegalen Drogen hast versuch es einfach mal mit einem grossen Glas Vodka-Codein vor dem Bikeparkbesuch...
> 
> Gern geschehen


Wird direkt umgesetzt


----------



## Sespri (8. Oktober 2021)

Irgendwo hier im Forum habe ich vor kurzem eine Aussage gelesen, wo ich dachte, dass das nur mir passiert ist...

Irgendwann wird man sich an ein Hindernis wagen, welches für die eigene Fähigkeit grenzwertig, aber letztlich notwendig ist um weiter zu kommen. Das Adrenalin (oder was für ein Saft auch immer) wird dafür sorgen, dass zwischen Absprung und Landung auf Grund der mentalen Grenzerfahrung eine Wahrnehmungslücke entsteht. Erst wenn durch häufiges Üben der ganze Ablauf im vollen Bewusstsein abläuft, hat man die mentale Reserve auch einen nicht ganz so geglückten Absprung sicher zu Ende zu führen und ist zudem für höhere Aufgaben gerüstet. Idealerweise wäre eine Steigerung im cm Bereich gut, nur gibt es das nicht. Darum den 0.5m Schritt so lange ausführen, bis er völlig in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist und nicht mehr als Herausforderung angesehen wird. 

Dann wird auch der 1m Schritt nicht so dramatisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (8. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Das Adrenalin (oder was für ein Saft auch immer) wird dafür sorgen, dass zwischen Absprung und Landung auf Grund der mentalen Grenzerfahrung eine Wahrnehmungslücke entsteht.



lol 😂 kann ich bestätigen
Ich glaub, das Hirn sagt "das überlebt der eh nicht" und schaltet ab. Wozu den 💩 noch im Gedächtnis behalten?


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (9. Oktober 2021)

DonArcturus schrieb:


> lol 😂 kann ich bestätigen
> Ich glaub, das Hirn sagt "das überlebt der eh nicht" und schaltet ab. Wozu den 💩 noch im Gedächtnis behalten?


😂😂😂😂👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## Air-Marky (9. Oktober 2021)

Die in der neuen FREERIDE fragen sich das scheinbar auch 🤣


----------



## Sespri (9. Oktober 2021)

Wundert Dich das...?? Schau mal, der rechte Fuss rutscht schon vom Pedal........


----------



## specialized99 (9. Oktober 2021)

Sespri schrieb:


> Irgendwann wird man sich an ein Hindernis wagen, welches für die eigene Fähigkeit grenzwertig, aber letztlich notwendig ist um weiter zu kommen. Das Adrenalin (oder was für ein Saft auch immer) wird dafür sorgen, dass zwischen Absprung und Landung auf Grund der mentalen Grenzerfahrung eine Wahrnehmungslücke entsteht. Erst wenn durch häufiges Üben der ganze Ablauf im vollen Bewusstsein abläuft, hat man die mentale Reserve auch einen nicht ganz so geglückten Absprung sicher zu Ende zu führen und ist zudem für höhere Aufgaben gerüstet. Idealerweise wäre eine Steigerung im cm Bereich gut, nur gibt es das nicht. Darum den 0.5m Schritt so lange ausführen, bis er völlig in Fleisch und Blut übergegangen ist und nicht mehr als Herausforderung angesehen wird.


Kenn ich auch, habe das aber nie hinterfragt. Zur Sicherheit probiere ich in der Luft noch bewusst irgendwas zu machen, Lenker eindrehen, weitertreten, Whip ( wobei gelogen wäre das ich das wirklich kann ) . Dann fühle ich mich sicher genug die nächst größere Herausforderung anzunehmen.


----------



## Greyfur (9. Oktober 2021)

Moin

Meine Methode, wenn der Kopf blockt ist ganz laut kurz vor dem Absprung 'Banzai' zu schreien.

Hirn und Stimme sind auf lustigen Wegen verkabelt, deswegen hilft lautes Schreien sich zu überwinden. (Man kann alles schreien, funktioniert auch mit 'Mettbrötchen' oder so, aber das ist halt weitaus weniger episch.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DonArcturus (9. Oktober 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> ...funktioniert auch mit 'Mettbrötchen' oder so, aber das ist halt weitaus weniger episch.



Ich schätze, "Mettbrötchen" wird vielen Zuschauern viel eher im Gedächtnis bleiben als "Banzai" 😎
Wenn ich mal ein YouTube Video sehe, wo einer laut "Mettbrötchen" schreit, weiß ich, dass du es bist 👍

Was auch immer helfen mag, sich zu lockern (schreien, durchatmen, singen, lächeln oder alles zusammen), muss jeder für sich selbst finden. 😉
Mir hilft die Weisheit eines großen Meisters: "Tu es, oder tu es nicht. Es gibt kein Versuchen!"
(Mir persönlich schadet es enorm meinem Mut, je länger ich zögere)


----------



## ron101 (10. Oktober 2021)

Na ja der Adrenalinkick ist schon geil. Der bleibt bei mir auch wenn ich den Stunt schon 100 mal gemacht habe. Viele Grüsse aktuell aussem BikeparkSerfaus.


----------



## 360Faceplant (15. Oktober 2021)

Nachdem ich jetzt brav mitgelesen hatte jetzt mal aufgrund eines unmittelbaren Erfolgserlebnisses ein Danke! an alle - TE und Mitwirkenden! 

Ich hatte jetzt schon etliche "How-to-do-Drops" Videos durch in denen diverse Ansätze vorgestellt worden. Ausser dem "Technik ist die Gleiche, ob 50cm oder 2m" war da leider selten etwas zum Thema Kopfkino dabei! 

Ich hab ewig einen Drop mit kleinem Gap und fiesem Stein ("da klebt doch Blut dran, oder?!") am Anfang der Landung umfahren. Diesmal hab ich mir dann beim Einstieg in den Trail schon vorgenommen das Ding diesmal zu nehmen und dann auch nicht mehr mit mir auf dem Weg hin rumdiskutiert ("Es gibt kein Versuchen. Den Drop nehmen du musst.")

Einmal angekommmen dann direkt durchgezogen und dabei schreien. War zwar weder BANZAI noch METTBRÖTCHEN sondern eher etwas in Richtung "HUAAAARH" glaube ich, weil ich doch ein bisschen Pipi in den Augen hatte, aber trotzdem definitiv eine Riesen-Hilfe weil es a) ein weiterer Punkt war an den ich mich klammern konnte um das Ding zu bewältigen und b) half die Anspannung loszuwerden um lockerer zu landen und nicht eine Art Dead Sailor hinzulegen. 

Nach dem 2,3 Mal ist dann auch exakt das eingetreten was weiter oben steht: Man hat immer noch den Kick, aber fragt sich warum man eigentlich die ganze Zeit so ein Theater gemacht hat. Über den Stein segelt man einfach drüber und der Flowtrail flowt gleich doppelt so flowig.

@MelisaDokumaci Falls noch nicht geschehen: MACH ET EINFACH!


----------



## erborow (15. Oktober 2021)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Diesmal hab ich mir dann beim Einstieg in den Trail schon vorgenommen das Ding diesmal zu nehmen und dann auch nicht mehr mit mir auf dem Weg hin rumdiskutiert ("Es gibt kein Versuchen. Den Drop nehmen du musst.")


meine persönliche Strategie ist hier angucken, ggf. bewusst einmal anfahren und dann springen.
Vermeiden sollte man es auf jeden fall mehrmals anzufahren und dann im letzten moment sich umzuentscheiden. So kriegt man nur eine Blockade im kopf.
dann lieber lassen und zu einem späteren zeitpunkt zurück kommen.


----------



## 360Faceplant (15. Oktober 2021)

erborow schrieb:


> meine persönliche Strategie ist hier angucken, ggf. bewusst einmal anfahren und dann springen.
> Vermeiden sollte man es auf jeden fall mehrmals anzufahren und dann im letzten moment sich umzuentscheiden. So kriegt man nur eine Blockade im kopf.
> dann lieber lassen und zu einem späteren zeitpunkt zurück kommen.


Yep. auch sehr gute Punkte! Anschauen, Anfahren und dann comitten. Ich hab festgestellt, wenn man es nur anfährt und nicht auch mal von allen Seiten anschaut hat man grade bei Drops oder Stufen nochmehr die Hosen voll.

Aha-Moment war als ich mal ein Bild von ein paar Stufen von "unten" gesehen habe. Ich bin nicht mal draufgekommen, dass das die sind auf denen ich am Anfang oben stand und dachte "Nie im Leben!"  

Bei dem Drop oben Half der Blick von der Seite! Als ich an der Kante stand war's eher kontraproduktiv wegen abfallender Landung und dem fu**ing Stein der dich gefühlt höhnisch angrinst....


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (16. Oktober 2021)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Nachdem ich jetzt brav mitgelesen hatte jetzt mal aufgrund eines unmittelbaren Erfolgserlebnisses ein Danke! an alle - TE und Mitwirkenden!
> 
> Ich hatte jetzt schon etliche "How-to-do-Drops" Videos durch in denen diverse Ansätze vorgestellt worden. Ausser dem "Technik ist die Gleiche, ob 50cm oder 2m" war da leider selten etwas zum Thema Kopfkino dabei!
> 
> ...


Geil, es ist noch nicht geschehen, aber ich hoffe nächstes WE!! Freut mich mega für dich!


----------



## MelisaDokumaci (16. Oktober 2021)

Greyfur schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Meine Methode, wenn der Kopf blockt ist ganz laut kurz vor dem Absprung 'Banzai' zu schreien.
> 
> Hirn und Stimme sind auf lustigen Wegen verkabelt, deswegen hilft lautes Schreien sich zu überwinden. (Man kann alles schreien, funktioniert auch mit 'Mettbrötchen' oder so, aber das ist halt weitaus weniger episch.)


Jetzt wo du es sagst...Habe bei meinem ersten Drop auch etwas gerufen...zwar nicht Banzai und ich dachte mir danach wie behindert ich bin, hat aber echt geholfen  Danke!


----------



## 360Faceplant (16. Oktober 2021)

Ach was! Da musste immer nur warten bis der nächste Mofa Presswurst-Papagei, der dich o-beinig mit den Fersen pedalierend auf dem Weg hoch aufrecht sitzend überholt hat, meint in einen Trail einsteigen zu müssen nur um dann 50-60 Meter weiter mit Angstschweiß auf der Stirn sein Gefährt durchs Gehölz auf die sichere Waldautobahn zu schieben - natürlich im Eco Modus ☝️
Schon kommste dir selbst bei UAAARGH oder METTBRÖTCHEN nicht mehr so vor 😂


----------



## Air-Marky (17. Oktober 2021)

360Faceplant schrieb:


> Ach was! Da musste immer nur warten bis der nächste Mofa Presswurst-Papagei, der dich o-beinig mit den Fersen pedalierend auf dem Weg hoch aufrecht sitzend überholt hat, meint in einen Trail einsteigen zu müssen nur um dann 50-60 Meter weiter mit Angstschweiß auf der Stirn sein Gefährt durchs Gehölz auf die sichere Waldautobahn zu schieben - natürlich im Eco Modus ☝️
> Schon kommste dir selbst bei UAAARGH oder METTBRÖTCHEN nicht mehr so vor 😂


Vorsicht mit solchen Vorurteilen, vielleicht überspringt dich der E-Biker auch einfach auf dem Trail, Fahrkönnen hat nix mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz zu tun! 😝😉


----------



## 360Faceplant (17. Oktober 2021)

Air-Marky schrieb:


> Vorsicht mit solchen Vorurteilen, vielleicht überspringt dich der E-Biker auch einfach auf dem Trail, Fahrkönnen hat nix mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz zu tun! 😝😉


Da hast du latürnich absolut recht und ich will das auch nicht pauschalisieren. Den Unterschied zwischen E-Bikern und den oben beschriebenen Exemplaren erkennt man in der Regel auch relativ schnell...spätestens am Flannel 😂😉

Mir ging´s mit diesem „Extrem-Beispiel“ darum, aufzuzeigen, dass man sich keinen Kopf machen muss nur weil man sich - in diesem konkreten Fall - schreiend irgendwo runterstürzt. Da gibt es inzwischen genug andere bizarre Dinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

